# Immigration Agents and Lawyers



## wee soj (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi everybody! I'm a new wannabe Canadian from Scotland and would really appreciate any advice or feedback from anyone who has recently made the move through any of the many immigration consultant's or lawyers out there as I'm at a total loss as to who I should use to help me make the move with my partner and 2 boys. I'm a fully qualified carpenter with over 20yrs experience if that helps and I am hoping to move to Ontario but realise that doesn't have a Provincial Nomination Program, well not like BC or Alberta or at least that's what I'm led to believe anyway and the Skilled Worker route can take up to 4yrs. Please if anyone can give me any advice at all, it would be totally appreciated for sure.


----------

